# Using gmail for outgoing mail from SMF



## aaruni (Sep 10, 2012)

I am using SMF 2.0.2 and want to change the mail settings to make it send mail through a gmail account created just for this purpose. So far, whatever I try, sending mail through smtp has not been possilbe. help please.

*i.imgur.com/mT62P.png

help please...


----------



## aaruni (Sep 11, 2012)

somebody help...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

[TIP GUIDE] Setting up a gmail account on SMF ?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 11, 2012)

i have already tried that and it didn't work. check the screenshot which shows what I entered in the smf admin cp.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

I guessed you would have seen that. no idea .


----------



## aaruni (Sep 12, 2012)

really need help. this is what happened with my previous account : [URL]*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/301112_455750387803031_1798934559_n.jpg[/URL]

I need help because this is what happened to my previous SMF, even though it was active... :


----------



## aaruni (Sep 14, 2012)

ok, this is what I get when I go to the error log from the admin panel :


----------



## aaruni (Sep 24, 2012)

please help!!!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 18, 2012)

OK, the hosting service does not support SMTP


----------

